# Laser Hair Removal or IPL???



## gsimon83 (May 8, 2011)

Hi 

Ive recently been told mixed things about both of these. I am currently doing IPL. It seemed to work a little at first but now not at all. have i been fooled by the sales pitch?? HELP!


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

LHR is better for dark hairs, but removal isn't true it's more like minimization or slowed regrowth. Google it.


----------



## BeckyEmilia (Nov 3, 2020)

I don't like both because their side effects can be very dangerous. I have also heard that Laser is also a reason for skin cancer nowadays.


----------

